# Orion 250 HCCA



## HKr1orion (Mar 6, 2014)

Well, I picked up a few HCCA amps. This one 250 was used and didn't have a serial number. So, knowing there's a serial number on the bottom of the board.... I took it apart. 
Put the sticker on the case cover, and wrote the number on the circuit board and heat sink. 
Funny how the 250 board looks just like a 2150sx.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

It is common practice for Orion to use the same boards for the high current vs high voltage amps.I have one sitting here that has this printed on the board.
Orion
08/18/99
HCCA 275/1200 XTR

Usually the only difference between the 2 models is they use different transformer windings on the secondary and a Zener diode in the power supply.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

8 caps seems very low for the power supply of such a large amp. I've always liked those amps though.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

There are a lot a variables when designing amplifiers and the amount of capacitance used.The switching frequency and the fully regulated PS allows for smaller uf caps to be used.


----------



## HKr1orion (Mar 6, 2014)

vwdave said:


> 8 caps seems very low for the power supply of such a large amp. I've always liked those amps though.


8 cap's in a row is the ouput section. The 2 blue & 2 yellow caps on the left, is the power supply.


----------



## black.rain (Dec 23, 2013)

interesting...i got one 250 myself but never opened up still got the warranty sticker on it
cannot wait to get it install to my car


----------

